# french roads



## 99181

hi ..im just back from 6 weeks in france and found it hard driving a 30 foot rv.most of the towns have chicanes to slow down traffic and had to slow almost to a crawl to negosheate them,also found the camber of the roads had me tilting one way then the other and the added danger of a ditch on both sides of the road ,bit scary when sat nav sends ya down country lanes .anyone else had this prob? maybe i should downsize to a dolly


----------



## loddy

Yes I found the chicanes difficult, had one wheel on the curb most of the time, will not use Uncle Tom anymore because of the difficult situations he has put me in.

:Loddy


----------



## asprn

Having had this happen to us when we had the (relatively smaller) 8.2m 6-wheel Kontiki in the UK, I decided after we upgraded to the RV last year to examine any possibly-contentious route on the TomTom before setting off. We've done one Spanish and one French trip this year with the new van whilst towing the car on a trailer, and I know I've saved myself at least one difficult situation like you describe.

We also generally use Autoroutes - or at least "N" routes - but I accept this detracts from wandering around enjoying the essence of the country's atmosphere. Just a limitation of having a big vehicle though.

Dougie.


----------



## 103945

I have to agree that the only sensible option is to check the satnav route before setting off. Even in our large car (a Kia Sedona), many roads are "too small", so I dread to think what tight spots you could get in with a large RV.

I'd add to this that, when you find yourself in an uncomfortably tight situation, make a note of where it is. That way, next time you're in France, and passing by the same way again, you can avoid that particular "squeeze".


----------



## hydecolt

hi Lugnut,
yes we often have the same problem, we have been touring France in our 36 ft RV towing an car for the past 5 months, have never used the autoroutes and peages, but do plan our journeys as carefully as possible using the autoroute on the laptop with gps and a good old fashioned road atlas. 
Anna and Colin


----------



## Scotjimland

Yes, been there done that, France is a steep learning curve re routes with an RV.. but still a fabulous country if you plan well and use good old paper maps.. ditch the sat nav.. 

Jim


----------



## billym

Sat Nav in my opinion turns many people into brain dead morons who have little idea of where they are going and very little idea of where they have been. 

We have said to so many people " where have you come from ? " or " Which wa did you get here ? " only to get the blank face , shrug of the shulders and the standard reply " We followed Sat Nav "

Use a map and a bit of common sense.

And WHY do people have this aversion to going on the motorways. I will never understand.


----------



## 101825

We generally use SatNav when in large towns and to make sure we get to places with deadlines (eg ferries) ... but totally agree with the use of maps. It's much more fun.

Rog


----------



## takeaflight

I use sat nav wouldn't be with out it. However like most gadgets put cr*p in, get cr*p out. I also agree that they can make you brain dead when it comes to map reading. Two things, one, regardless of what Tom says if I don't like the look of a road, then I don't go down it. Two I always look at a map first, then create a route using Tom to suite. Oh one last thing if there is signage, unsuitable for HGV's or a weight limit again I don't go there.

Only guessing but when the majority of roads here and in France where laid, I bet they didn't have vehicles that was designed for the big open spaces of North America in mind.


----------



## Scotjimland

billym said:


> And WHY do people have this aversion to going on the motorways. I will never understand.


Maybe something to do with tolls or prefer to see the country rather than auto route aires ?

Personally I like autoroutes when going from A to B if they are free, but when charged an eye watering class 4 , no thanks.


----------



## 99181

thanks for replies the sat nav prob i can live with but the roads ! i had my Mirror taken out some roads were more like cycel paths. spent last to days in belgum and they adopt for the good old speed bumps still slows traffic but more manageable and on the belgum front lpg/gpl was only 51 cents per later i drove from de pann to coventry on 68 euros not bad for a 7.5 later engine


----------



## 99181

hi jim..i was charged class 2


----------



## Scotjimland

lugnutt said:


> hi jim..i was charged class 2


Hi

If you pull a trailer or a car with an RV you will be charged class 4. 
Before I had the trailer it was a bit of a lottery but usually class 3.

Jim


----------



## teemyob

*common sense*

All this slating of SatNavs!

They are the best thing scince sliced bread, they just need an ounce or 2 of common sense. Probaly why scince they have come down to such a low price everyman and his dog (and his wife n kids) have one and the volume of traffic has increased so dramaticly over the last 3 or so years.

I mean after all many housewives never drove further than Asda or their Mothers house. If they wanted to nip to Cheshire Oaks or the Trafford centre they were knackered without sat nav. They would wait till Hubby came home and would nag him to take them, while us Everyday workers and commuters were tucked up at the table having tea.

Now all they have to do is get Hubby or Dad to preprogram the TomTom so they can do it during the daytime. When I say do it during the daytime I mean clog the middle lane, take wrong turns (despite the fact that TomTom Said LEFT quite clearly), cut wagons up at the last minute and finaly "arrive at thier destination".

As for RV's and French Roads, well as much as I love these things and would like one very much our drive is too narrow for a start). If you can't drive the bloody thing you should not have one. I have seen professional wagon drivers (jugganaught) get wagons in places that many would not get a large panel van through.

Horses for courses, if its too big for you get something more manageable. Oh and don't try reading that map whilst driving it.


----------



## DABurleigh

Do you feel better now?


----------



## 101002

We have had a home in South West France for several years spending all the kids hols there. Never driven anything as big as the Damon on French roads though, but we also have a home in Wales and so didnt find a problem with the french after the Welsh.

I did progress to England now as a missionary and to bring a bit of culture to there way of life :lol: 

Big Frank


----------



## asprn

*Re: common sense*

An award-winning post. So many "isms" and so beautifully condescending.  Here are the highlights:-

_... many housewives never drove further than Asda or their Mothers house_ {stereotype/sexist}

_.... wait till Hubby came home_ {stereotype/sexist}_ and would nag him _{implied ignorance}...

_... while ... workers_{implied "Do you work or are you a housewife"} _... were tucked up at the table having tea_ {stereotype/sexist}

_... Now all they have to do_ {patronisation/generalisation} _is get Hubby or Dad_{sexist}_ to preprogram_{stereotype/implied ignorace}_... so they can ... clog the middle lane _ {assumption/insult/stereotype} _take wrong turns (despite the fact that TomTom Said LEFT quite clearly)_ {implied ignorance/patronisation} _cut wagons up at the last minute _{assumption/insult/stereotype} .....

_.... If you can't drive the bloody thing you should not have one _{omnipotence} _.... if its too big for you get something more manageable _{omnipotence/patronisation}

_... Oh and don't try reading that map whilst driving it _{patronisation/omnipotence}

:wink:

Dougie.


----------



## olley

billym said:


> Sat Nav in my opinion turns many people into brain dead morons who have little idea of where they are going and very little idea of where they have been.
> 
> We have said to so many people " where have you come from ? " or " Which wa did you get here ? " only to get the blank face , shrug of the shulders and the standard reply " We followed Sat Nav "
> 
> Use a map and a bit of common sense.
> 
> And WHY do people have this aversion to going on the motorways. I will never understand.


Hi Billym one brain dead moron reporting in. Sat Nav is magic. Why is it if you don't like reading maps your automatically a dope? Navigating to my destination is not to me; one of the joys of motorhoming. The wife cannot read a map (not sexist, she can't) so a sat nav. ensures peace and harmony in the RV.

Except when I do a left after its told me right. (Dyslexic)

Olley


----------



## asprn

olley said:


> Why is it if you don't like reading maps your automatically a dope?


I guess it's a bit like any electronic aid - the traditional methods of learning mapreading/tuning pianos/tuning cars etc etc were learned over years and no doubt much experience which stood people in good stead. It seems to be difficult for us to accept change when it arrives, especially when it threatens to unseat us as long-time "experts".

Dougie.


----------



## 103945

Well, I read maps, I navigate - and if the road we're on isn't marked on a map, I use the position of the sun combined with the time of day to guide me. I guess that's what comes of spending years and years walking cross-country for pleasure (not non-stop :wink: ); if you can't read maps, and navigate by the sun / compass, you get lost!!

Last weekend, we took my parents back to the UK after a 3-week stay with us in France. Stupid me! Fancy planning a trip which included driving from Dover to Weston-super-Mare for bank holiday Saturday!! :roll: So, Chris drove, and I navigated - back-roads all the way (once we'd got past the M20, anyway), avoiding known trouble-spots. Did we get lost / take a wrong turning? Not once!  

We don't own Sat-Nav - Chris can't see the point in spending out on a gadget when he's got me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland

vanessa7 said:


> Chris can't see the point in spending out on a gadget when he's got me :lol: :lol:


Lucky man.. the mind boggles .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103945

Jim, you'll just have to book-in for a night next time you're over in France, and meet me "for real" :wink: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland

vanessa7 said:


> Jim, you'll just have to book-in for a night next time you're over in France, and meet me "for real" :wink: :lol:


I'll take you up on that offer, who could refuse an invite like that.. :lol:


----------



## loddy

Venessa
I once had a good map reader and relied on her 100% but alas I have to do it myself now and whilst driving that can be difficult, I have a spare passenger seat available if anyone fancies a change.

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh

"Jim, you'll just have to book-in for a night next time you're over in France, and meet me "for real""

When she'll give you an orienteering map and compass, and shove you out the door .....


----------



## wobby

billym said:


> Sat Nav in my opinion turns many people into brain dead morons who have little idea of where they are going and very little idea of where they have been. .


I know it's just your opinion but I think thats a bit strong. I have and would not be without my Sat Nav but brain dead moron hope not. I plan all my travels on a map then transfer the waypoints to sat nav and away we go.However it does require a certain amount of intelligence to do this and I understand that its not for every one.


----------



## 103945

I wouldn't be so rude!! :roll: :lol: 

I'm lucky. I learned to read maps etc when I was in my teens, having opted to "do" the Duke of Edinburgh award. I doubt I'd be so confident otherwise!! It's stood me in good stead many a time when out walking as well as in a vehicle.


----------



## 103840

I agree sat nav can be a wonderful thing but always use your common sense (its free) and always have a good map handy, mind you maps can lie also!


----------



## 103840

I agree sat nav can be a wonderful thing but always use your common sense (its free) and always have a good map handy, mind you maps can lie also!


----------



## 101411

Now now boys!! Settle down!! :lol: 

Ive just got back from 12 days and 1800 miles round France driving the Concord with our Jeep behind towed 4 wheels down (total length 55 feet long). Used sat nav all the way and NEVER HAD A PROBLEM ONCE!!!!!  

The roads in France are simply the best roads i have ever driven on and the motorways are fantastic. They put UK roads to shame. Its a bit like driving on silk whilst UK roads are like driving on cobbles. We never saw 1 traffic jam or even a set of roadworks until we landed back at Dover when the first 50 miles had 35 miles of roadworks and took 2 hours to get through!!!  

Yes French roads are narrow in places but the motorways as expensive as they are are superb. We were charged as a class 2 (whatever that is) for the whole time we where there on the toll roads and whilst we thought it was expensive at the time the total lack of delays and the ease of driving was a revelation. 8O 

I love my Tom Tom and never leave home without it, it has its flaws (nothing is perfect) but it will ALWAYS get you to where you want to go, if you dont like the look of a road..........dont go down it!!! :roll: 

My Concord is quite narrow at 93" so goes down any road ive come across up to now, but another 6" wouldnt make that much difference in the vast majority of cases :? 

Its Sat Nav all the way for me, didnt even take a map to France (and didnt need 1!!!!). French roads are superb especially the motorways and we cant wait to return!!!


----------



## Scotjimland

DABurleigh said:


> "Jim, you'll just have to book-in for a night next time you're over in France, and meet me "for real""
> 
> When she'll give you an orienteering map and compass, and shove you out the door .....


Yeah, I know the type, met some at scout camp.. :lol: :lol:
Now where is my woggle :?


----------



## 103945

Dib dib dib :lol: :lol: 

Dazzer, yes the motorways ARE excellent. As long as you avoid Paris, and also avoid travelling south / southwest at the very beginning of Parisien holidays (that is, Good Friday, the start of August and Christmas in particular), you will very very rarely see any traffic to speak of, let alone traffic jams!

Expensive? That's debatable. In a car (yes, I know that MHs are classed differently), the extra paid in tolls is saved in time and diesel winding along the N-roads. There are also toll-free motorways (the A20 from Vierzon to south of Brive, for example) that are excellent roads too.

Horses for courses - if you want to "get somewhere", the motorways are for you. If you simply want to "explore all the way", they are not.


----------



## teemyob

*Awards*



asprn said:


> An award-winning post. So many "isms" and so beautifully condescending.  Here are the highlights:-
> 
> _... many housewives never drove further than Asda or their Mothers house_ {stereotype/sexist}
> 
> _.... wait till Hubby came home_ {stereotype/sexist}_ and would nag him _{implied ignorance}...
> 
> _... while ... workers_{implied "Do you work or are you a housewife"} _... were tucked up at the table having tea_ {stereotype/sexist}
> 
> _... Now all they have to do_ {patronisation/generalisation} _is get Hubby or Dad_{sexist}_ to preprogram_{stereotype/implied ignorace}_... so they can ... clog the middle lane _ {assumption/insult/stereotype} _take wrong turns (despite the fact that TomTom Said LEFT quite clearly)_ {implied ignorance/patronisation} _cut wagons up at the last minute _{assumption/insult/stereotype} .....
> 
> _.... If you can't drive the bloody thing you should not have one _{omnipotence} _.... if its too big for you get something more manageable _{omnipotence/patronisation}
> 
> _... Oh and don't try reading that map whilst driving it _{patronisation/omnipotence}
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Dougie.


Well Dougie,

I vote we should award your response, Brilliant!. I hope with such an understanding of English you speak more than one language?.

:wink:

Trev


----------



## asprn

*Re: Awards*



teemyob said:


> I vote we should award your response, Brilliant!. I hope with such an understanding of English you speak more than one language?


I speak fluent Glaswegian, but it's never done me any good (I was brought up in Edinburgh).

I can converse fluently in French for 6 minutes, then have to start again (tends to be enough to make friends & gives the impression I'm cleverer than I am).

I can converse in German for hours about Trabants, but nothing else.

My wife will verify all the above. 

Dougie.


----------



## 103945

Well, I'm impressed!! So you can converse in 4 languages (well, Glaswegian is another language isn't it? Says she, ducking :lol: ) at least to some degree - that is impressive in my book.


----------



## 2kias

*Re: common sense*



teemyob said:


> All this slating of SatNavs!
> 
> They are the best thing scince sliced bread, they just need an ounce or 2 of common sense. Probaly why scince they have come down to such a low price everyman and his dog (and his wife n kids) have one and the volume of traffic has increased so dramaticly over the last 3 or so years.
> 
> I mean after all many housewives never drove further than Asda or their Mothers house. If they wanted to nip to Cheshire Oaks or the Trafford centre they were knackered without sat nav. They would wait till Hubby came home and would nag him to take them, while us Everyday workers and commuters were tucked up at the table having tea.
> 
> Now all they have to do is get Hubby or Dad to preprogram the TomTom so they can do it during the daytime. When I say do it during the daytime I mean clog the middle lane, take wrong turns (despite the fact that TomTom Said LEFT quite clearly), cut wagons up at the last minute and finaly "arrive at thier destination".
> 
> As for RV's and French Roads, well as much as I love these things and would like one very much our drive is too narrow for a start). If you can't drive the bloody thing you should not have one. I have seen professional wagon drivers (jugganaught) get wagons in places that many would not get a large panel van through.
> 
> Horses for courses, if its too big for you get something more manageable. Oh and don't try reading that map whilst driving it.


How true!


----------



## olley

vanessa7 said:


> Expensive? That's debatable. In a car (yes, I know that MHs are classed differently), the extra paid in tolls is saved in time and diesel winding along the N-roads. There are also toll-free motorways (the A20 from Vierzon to south of Brive, for example) that are excellent roads too.
> 
> Horses for courses - if you want to "get somewhere", the motorways are for you. If you simply want to "explore all the way", they are not.


Just came down to portugal, the french motorways cost just over £100 I call that dear,  in comparison from the french border to lisbon all but about 13 miles on good\excellent half empty, mostly free motorway £20 ish, I call that cheap. 

Olley


----------



## 103945

Ouch!! That's not funny ... no wonder the larger motorhomes don't like French motorways.


----------



## RAH

I can partially agree with teemyob in that Sat Nav devices are on par with mobile cell phones and sliced bread, but I will stop there.

Sat Nav has saved my marriage a time or two; I just think of the poor map caught in the tree branches somewhere near Lake Garda.

Many Sat Nav have truck or bus settings, at least many models in the USA do. We purchase the Truck Atlas for each European country we visit to have a resource for checking weight and height restrictions. It is a necessary tool along with the Sat Nav, as others have mentioned.

I don't agree with the "drive something more manageable" recommendation though since we all improve on skill sets.

We have friends who also shipped their American RV over in August and have been in some tight spots sometimes. They are still touring and their ongoing blog makes a most interesting read: www.eurorv.blogspot.com/


----------

